# laminates/films?



## theboss89 (Jan 24, 2012)

hello all, 

I am new here. Just wondering if anyone may be able to help me, and apologies if i have posted this in the wrong place, please feel free to redirect me. 

I am after some 'roller shutter' print laminate or film that I can apply to a door so it looks as though it has a roller shutter .. or does anyone know where I can purchase a very small width roller shutter? 

We will be moving within the next few months and have plans on giving our son a car themed bedroom. I really wanted to give him some unusual furniture so had plans on replacing his wardrobe doors with a shutter or covering them in the film .. 

thanks in advance!
x


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

theboss89 said:


> hello all,
> 
> I am new here. Just wondering if anyone may be able to help me, and apologies if i have posted this in the wrong place, please feel free to redirect me.
> 
> ...


It might be difficult to find that pattern but...

Look in the phone book for large output graphics. If there is no direct heading look under signs or blueprint shops for the same. Such places can print anything you come up with on wide vinyl film. Same process as is used for vehicle wraps you see all over. 

You might look for a company that can do electrostatic rather than adhesive backed film so when he grows tired of the theme it will just peel off. An internet search might not be a bad idea either. 

Large output graphics are usually sold by the length you buy. You will need to know the maximum width of the roll, of course. 

Anyhow, click a sharp high-res picture of what you want and they will crank it out for you and tell you how to install it.

Have you seen those faux garage door films that play with perspective to make it look like you have a race car or even an F class fighter jet inside? I bet they would drive neighbors nuts but something along those lines could be fun for a kids room? You would just have to edit an image for the dimensions of the closet? Not sure how it would look with the breaks though.


----------

